# I feel complete again



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Just renewed my TTOC membership for another 3 years


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

[smiley=mexicanwave.gif] 
I wouldn't have expected anything less. :wink: 
Hoggy.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Just renewed my TTOC membership for another 3 years


Are you telling us something Andy :roll: I better make a trip to the TTOC shop soon :roll:


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Renewed mine for another 3 years about 2 weeks ago........ Andrew forced me too!!! I have no choice!!!!!!!!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Redscouse said:


> Renewed mine for another 3 years about 2 weeks ago........ Andrew forced me too!!! I have no choice!!!!!!!!


Same here he is a very bad man


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Redscouse said:
> 
> 
> > Renewed mine for another 3 years about 2 weeks ago........ Andrew forced me too!!! I have no choice!!!!!!!!
> ...


So far he's spared me :roll:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

A3DFU said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > Redscouse said:
> ...


I am sure he has you in his sights Dani


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

YELLOW_TT said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > YELLOW_TT said:
> ...


That's what I fear, Andy [smiley=end.gif]


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Anytime you are ready Dani , there is another one in my sights as well :wink:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

wallsendmag said:


> Anytime you are ready Dani , there is another one in my sights as well :wink:


Told you you just couldnt keep your head down Dani


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

YELLOW_TT said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > Anytime you are ready Dani , there is another one in my sights as well :wink:
> ...


I know, Andy :? I should keep my big mouth shut (more often). It always gets me into trouble [smiley=bigcry.gif] :wink: :lol:

Andrew, could that "other" person be a curry freak? If so, I will direct a few well meant words in that direction :wink:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

A3DFU said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > wallsendmag said:
> ...


Could be


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Done my duty and renewed for 3 years just to get Andrew out of my hair :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Renewal is already in the post


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

wallsendmag said:


> Renewal is already in the post


Thanks Andrew :-*
You must be the most efficient membership secretary ever!!


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

A3DFU said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > Renewal is already in the post
> ...


Shiftwork has its advantages , wasn't thinking that at 0345 yesterday though.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

wallsendmag said:


> Renewal is already in the post


What about mine I was first :wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

YELLOW_TT said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > Renewal is already in the post
> ...


It's all about importance, Andy :lol: :lol: :wink:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

YELLOW_TT said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > Renewal is already in the post
> ...


Yours went at the same time :wink:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

A3DFU said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > wallsendmag said:
> ...


 [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

wallsendmag said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > wallsendmag said:
> ...


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Got my new membership card today. Thanks Andrew


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

A3DFU said:


> Got my new membership card today. Thanks Andrew


Me to (well yesterday now)


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

I've had to ammend the title, it's been bugging me for days


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Nem said:


> I've had to ammend the title, it's been bugging me for days


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

Nem said:


> I've had to ammend the title, it's been bugging me for days


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

Can we have a "Report bad spelling" thread, there are several others that could do with correcting


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

triplefan said:


> Nem said:
> 
> 
> > I've had to ammend the title, it's been bugging me for days
> ...


Tim (JampoTT) usually does that; i.e. correct the spelling. Or at least allert to it. But then he's been quiet since he is with Lisa :roll:


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

I renewed for 12 months, next time i'll renew for 36.


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

triplefan said:


> Nem said:
> 
> 
> > I've had to ammend the title, it's been bugging me for days
> ...


 I agree, why can't peeple spill write. :lol:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

audimad said:


> I renewed for 12 months, next time i'll renew for 36.


Good on you Jeff. You know it makes sense


----------

